# virtuelle Tastatur



## david.ka (21 November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
 passt vielleicht nicht direkt hier rein, aber es haben bestimmt schon einige das Problem gehabt:

 ich habe grad einen 19' Touch TFT im Einsatz.
 nun muss ich wohl oder übel mit dem virtuellem Keyboard arbeiten.

 wie kann ich einstellen, dass jedes mal, wenn ich was eingeben muss, das virtuelle Keyboard geöffnet wird?
 es muss nicht unbedingt das virtuelle Windows Keyboard sein, kann auch ein kostenloses eines Drittanbieters sein....

 Danke.

 Grüße
 David


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2006)

ja nach Visualisierungssoftware (es geht doch um ein HMI?) ein Makro starten?


----------



## david.ka (21 November 2006)

in Windows, z.B. Batch System, also ohne Visualisierungssoftware...


----------



## vollmi (15 August 2007)

sowas such ich auch und zwar für Windows 2000

mfG René


----------



## zotos (15 August 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> sowas such ich auch und zwar für Windows 2000
> 
> mfG René




[SIZE=-1]zubehör -> eingabehilfen -> *bildschirmtastertur*[/SIZE]


----------



## david.ka (15 August 2007)

http://www.polital.com/cntd/

die ist sehr gut und kostenlos 

die popelige windows tastatur find ich nicht so toll...


----------

